# Wireless network disconnecting

## d3x73r

Hello!

I'm newbie with gentoo and I'm having some problem with my wifi network broadcom.

I'm usin kernel module for this card. 

Everything works fine when i'm surfing only. But it disconnects if I'm downloading for 1 hour without stop. To fix it i have to disable the wifi and enable again.

Please can anyone try to help me   :Question: 

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hello d3x73r

what for an kernel modul u use. i have a broadcom and need broadcom-sta package to have it for use.

maximus successus

----------

